# Klausurfrage



## natalia (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich habe Morgen Klausur und kann nicht diese Aufgebe lösen! Kann mir jemand helfen?! bitte, bitte, bitte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Implementieren Sie ein JAVA-Programm, das 4 Ganzzahlen vom Benutzer interaktiv einliest. Diese Zahlen sollen eine 2x2-Matrix repräsentieren,
z. B. |12|
|34|
Daraufhin sollen
●die Zahlen zur Kontrolle in 2 Zeilen und 2 Spalten (wie oben) ausgegeben werden,
●die Determinante der Matrix berechnet und ausgegeben werden.
Hinweis: Determinante von |ab| = ad – bc
|cd|
Verwenden Sie eine Liste als Konstrukt zum Speichern der Zahlen der Matrix!



Danke an alle!


----------



## Ravendark (19. Mai 2009)

Irgendwelche eigenen Ansätze?

(Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben...)


----------



## Jango (19. Mai 2009)

natalia hat gesagt.:


> Danke an alle!



Bitte für Nichts...


----------

